# 1942 Colt 1911A1. Value?



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was helping a friend move over the weekend and we found a box of his grand-uncles old WWII equipment. Most of it has moldered into pleasant smelling ooze, but we did find a 1911a1. The gun is not 100% finish wise. However, it has a 7657xx serial number, with matching numbers stamped under the firing pin stop plate on the slide. The latches and hardware are all period proper, and the barrel has the correct style markings for a 1940's colt. However, the barrel is pitted to an extent that I would not risk firing it. After a generous cleaning session to get some of the surface rust off I have got it passing a function check...everything works now.

My friend says he doesn't want to sell it, but wants to know the value.

Furthermore, I want to know what he needs to do make the gun 'legal' in the fine state of Michigan.

I know the gun was probably made in 1942, is has the W.B. Colonel Waldemar Broberg inspection stamp. Anyone know where I can dig up more specific history information? I think this gun should go in a case with a plaque.

On another note, We also found a 5-shot revolver that my friend knew he had, just not where, that belonged to a grandfather who was a Sheriff in Mississippi. The revolver has no safety, and no external hammer. It loads/unloads by tilting the back of the rear sight upwards which allows the barrel and cylinder to tilt forward. As the cylinder rotates forward a mechanism (not a revolver guy, my terminology is weak) grasps the rim of the cartridge and pushes them up and out. 

The only marking on it is the top the the barrel: "~Forehand Model 1891.~" and "Hopkins & Allen Arms Co. Norwich, CT. U.S.A." There does not seem to be any serial number or caliber markings. I'm pretty sure that this would be a backup piece.

Anyone know or know of a source of information I can dig up on this thing? It seems completely functional to me, but would probably end up in a case with a plaque like the 1911a1.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

For info on the M1911A1, go here:

http://www.sightm1911.com/index.htm


----------

